# invitation ideas



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

What's the party theme?

DB


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

skeletons with fold out guts?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

How 'bout skulls with a wadded up piece of paper that on one side looks like brains (so when it's balled up it looks like a brain in the head) but on the other it's plain with the party info printed on it.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't really do themes. I do like the idea of the skulls.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

last year i did toe tagsphotos.yahoo.com/wandering262000


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Shrunken heads with info on a pull-out tongue?
Voodoo dolls with info attached to a pin stuck in the doll?

That Toe Tag idea was awesome darkness!

DB


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Last year I got little tiny take out boxes from Oriental Trading and rubber severed fingers. I wrapped each finger in a piece of tissue with red ink on it and put a ransom note inside saying that I would send another piece each week if they didn't show up to the party! Everyone thought they were awesome!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I love the idea of the finger and the ransom note!!! Do you have a copy of what you sent to everybody?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I think the finger idea would work well for a pirate theme, too. I will have to look into that!
Thanks!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the voodoo doll idea Dusza Beben. That could be really fun making them to look like your guests!! hee hee


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

last year we did chests with the invitations in them and a small camera with a list of items for the photo scavenger hunt each member of the family had to be in at least one picture. we had like bat, dracula, pumpkin ect. sent out about a month before party then we sent out a bloody finger with a string tied around it to remind them we were coming to pick up the cameras a week before party. we then set up a display at the party with everyones pics and guest got to vote who was the most creative. this worked out great but Now i need to figure out how to top it this year? ?? any ideas







[/IMG]































[/IMG]


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Hey pkh5695!
That is a cool idea! And I would think, hard to top. Maybe do the same thing with a different set of pics required? Step it up a notch?

Where did you get the boxes? How many people did you invite? Was it their whole family? That was why the involvement in the pics? I'd like to hear more about this!


I was just thinking about doing a treasure map to our house, since I tend to invite 100 people and hope for 10 to come. Not sure I could afford it for our Halloween party, but this sounds like a lot of fun for just about any kind of party.


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

Hey Ishwitch,
I got the chests at Oriental trading for cheap like $10 for 12 I think. then we painted and decorated them with our kids they had a great time. we had about 50 people come 11 familys and some single people. and yes the photo scavenger hunt is to get everyone involved. and the camera's we got at walgreens in a pack. but next year if we do it going to use the digital disposible camera at walmart better pics we had a lot of pics come out dark. the treasure map sounds like a good idea and maybe have them have to stop at key locations and take a picture . and put clues on the map of what to look for at each stop to tell them where to go next on the map just a idea ???


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I like!

I am all alone when it comes to doing this party, so every little bit helps! Such a fun idea with the cameras. Will have to see if it fits in the budget. But could do an online variety (ideas are flying, you better duck! ) and send out a treasure map and have them email a pic and if it is right they get another clue....that would be really fun....I better write all these ideas down!


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

or you can keep the email idea and have the email you pics of them we wanted our friends and family to get out and have fun that's why we did it our way. but I like the email idea! most people have digital cameras or camera phones


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm thinking about doing message in a bottle type invites for my party and have about decided to use the "baby" corona bottles but am having trouble getting the paint off. any ideas?


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

have you tried like a goof off or or some other kind of paint remover. its what i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

You could use sandpaper. If they are supposed to look old and beaten it won't hurt for them to have scratches on them.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> You could use sandpaper. If they are supposed to look old and beaten it won't hurt for them to have scratches on them.


I think this is what i'll try. THANK YOU! i will let you know how it comes out.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

1LuvHalloween said:


> I love the idea of the finger and the ransom note!!! Do you have a copy of what you sent to everybody?


sorry it took so long to answer you, I have been helping my friend plan a wedding, finally over!!! I do have one of the invites left so I'll take a pic when I get home and put it in my photobucket. I'll get back to you when I have the pic my account.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a few invites from the previous years. I'm still working on finding the rest of the pictures for the page, but here it is so far:

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/invites.html

Maybe there's something useful in there for someone.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is what I sent out last year:
http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Invites/

I used the Ransom font and printed half on purple paper/half on orange paper. I got the fingers and mini take out boxes from Oriental Trading and cut up paper towels and used a red Crayola marker for the blood. Easy, and everyone thought they were fun!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Ghostess - great invitations! I can't quite read the wording on your invitation from 2003 - is there anyway you could share what it says? Looks really cool!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks... it is the "Creature's" intro to Creature Features:
http://myweb.wvnet.edu/e-gor/tvhorrorhosts/creature.html


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

re: removing paint from beer bottles

well, so far nothing I've tried has worked. I guess I'll just have to suck it up and pay for new bottles w/o corona paint on them. Unless yall have any other ideas.

I've tried: sanding, goof off, acetone (straight 100%) and nothing is working like I thought it should. I don't need them to look perfect, but I'd rather not have a full set of paint on them either


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Well dang... I was starting to save those little Coronita bottles. I do have a bunch of LandShark bottles that are perfect. The labels peel right off and the bottles even have shark fins embossed on them.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never heard of Land Shark; I'll have to look for it here. Oklahoma liquor laws are the most STUPID ever...except maybe Utah. They look to be regular sized beer bottles...a little big for what I wanted. I'll have to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know what the paint looks like but could you make up some of your own lables to put on them?


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghostess...

which bottles did you order from that company? I love your invites...maybe will use for next year...already have this years done.

Laurie


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I recuited a fellow board member to do an Audio cd invitation.
The cd will have the date, rsvp date and phone number along with a blood spatter design on the label.

I think the cd recording really sets the mood.
Here is a link to the thread about voice work.
My final version is listed as "thunder and power":
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=61069&page=21


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

what about this place,they have swing top cork bottles,you just buy what you need.
http://www.specialtybottle.com/?gclid=CO-8sZf9240CFRGCGgod1BBCmQ


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

dustee said:


> Ghostess...
> 
> which bottles did you order from that company? I love your invites...maybe will use for next year...already have this years done.
> 
> Laurie


Are you talking about the small ones I used for last year's invite? If so, it was from sciplus.com, but they are out of the item number (31499, 10 mL glass bottle) I used. Here is the page with glass bottles on it in case you see something else that would work:

http://sciplus.com/category.cfm?subsection=7


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

LandShark is a new lager from Margaritaville Brewing Co here in Jacksonville, Fl. It's good stuff and the bottles are perfect for message in a bottle type invites.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

I ended up getting my bottles from a sand art company online (www.sandartsupplies.com) and the price was really good! .69 ea including cork! I bought sand & shells to go in them with the scrolled invite. I'll take pics when I get them all done.


----------



## LurkingLar (Aug 2, 2007)

We did a similar invitation last year with the oriental takeout boxes and Martha Stewart gave me the idea to mold your own finger (the clay makes the finger look dead) and tie a black ribbon on it to "remember" the date. This year I bought a lot of antique keys off ebay ( as in the "key" to your escape) and I'm sending those to everyone with a spooky poem on aged wedding style invitations (they just happened to look the most victorian). I'll probably put them in a coffin shaped box or something, but I'm still brainstorming that part. Hope that was helpful.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

This year I'm doing a 20's/30's gangster/mob theme. I'm going to create a 'newspaper' article about my wife and I as gangsters (sort of a Bonnie and Clyde thing). It'll have her and my mug shot and another picutre of us robbing a bank or something.

I'm going to make a template with small cut outs that they place over the article which gives them clues and a password. The only way they can get into the backalley speakeasy (the party) is by giving the password -- I may change it up to give a separate clue in the words in the article... not sure.

Originally, I wanted to wrap up a dead fish in newspaper (like the mob did - "sleeps with the fishes") and send it out... but my wife said absolutely not... pffff.


----------

